
Writing good code: how to reduce the cognitive load of your code - moneymakersucks
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/writing-good-code-how-reduce-cognitive-load-your-maioli-mackeprang
======
WheelsAtLarge
Good article, well worth the read. It has some very common sense advice.

I specially like, "Don't use tools that are still too hard to get a grip on.
Wait for a better time", excellent advice. I've seen the "cool language",
tool, whatever new tech, hit productivity and code quality for no real reason
other than it's "cool". Programmers often forget that it's the finished
product that counts, not the tools that are used.

I've of the mind that a programmer can't produce quality code unless they have
a true mastery of their tools. If we constantly use what's cool and new, it
reduces our ability to out put the best product possible.

